# 2016 Sea Hunt BX24BR



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**Join the Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine

2016 Sea Hunt BX24BR being pushed by a Yamaha 300hp 4stroke (206 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Magic Tilt tandem axle aluminum trailer. This FISHING MACHINE is rigged with the following options and accessories. Simrad 12â€ GPS/FF w/4G Radar, Simrad RS12 VHF Radio w/antenna, Lenco trim tabs w/LED indicator switch, Infinity Bluetooth stereo w/JL Audio speakers & Sony speakers throughout, Yamaha all in on digital gauge, Yamaha fly by wire controls, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder, (2) rear storage boxes, transom insulated fish box, (2) rear jump seats, gunnel rod storage, raw water & fresh water washdowns, bait tank lean post w/recirculator - captainâ€™s chairs & tackle storage, center console w/enclosed space for dry storage or porta pottie, Fiberglass Hard Top w/electronics box - misters â€" Blue LED lights & spreader lights, mid-ship livewell, (2) bow insulated fish/dry storage boxes, (2) lockable rod lockers, anchor locker, Lewmar windlass anchor package and navigation lights.

Full annual service just completed on the F300. 100% water ready BX24BR!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $64,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

